# 17th International slipper symposium



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jul 11, 2015)

Very limited information at this point but Orchid Digest states the date is not the usual first Saturday in Nov. but rather the last Saturday in Oct, thus being the 31st. Any further information would be welcomed. Scott are you out there  ? Maybe your to busy helping Frank plan the Phal event in Florida.


----------



## youngslipper (Jul 11, 2015)

Yay!!!! On my birthday!!!!!

We had the NGOS slipper symposium last month.
Did you know our society was the first society to have held an Paphiopedilum symposium not only locally but internationally as well!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 11, 2015)

...and I hear it was a smashing success!


----------



## youngslipper (Jul 12, 2015)

I would have never thought our society tiny slipper event would have influenced the ehole world to do so. Only 88 registrations ghe first time.


----------



## RNCollins (Sep 28, 2015)

The Symposium is on October 31st, and the open house at Krull-Smith is Sunday November 1st.

This years speakers:

Olaf Gruss
Franz Glanz
Alexej Popow
Dr. Howard Koopowitz

Here's the link to the website: 

http://www.slippersymposium.com

Is anyone going??


----------



## NYEric (Sep 28, 2015)

I will be in the area 2 weeks too early.


----------



## tnyr5 (Sep 29, 2015)

I wish


----------



## abax (Sep 29, 2015)

I'd love to attend. I'd split costs with anyone driving down and
coming through KY on I75.


----------



## troy (Sep 29, 2015)

Take lots of pics and post please, thank you


----------

